# NWS Tools



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

chewy said:


> Just got back from a trade show. They had the distributer for NWS tools there and had their ***** and pliers laid out with a jar of 10 gauge wood screws and the guys were letting us chop them up, we went late in the day so these things must have chopped a lot of those screws, you couldn't even tell! I made about 10 cuts cause I couldnt believe it, no chips at all. I'm very impressed and they will be my next ***** and pliers for sure. Also had a fibre splicer that strips fibre automatically.


Kleins will cut 1/4" bolts all day long, 3/8'' with a little work


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

360max said:


> Kleins will cut 1/4" bolts all day long, 3/8'' with a little work


My blue handled Klein ***** have chips and deformations after 6 months and the hardest thing they have cut is ceiling wire.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> Kleins will cut 1/4" bolts all day long, 3/8'' with a little work


Can you post a video of that Cutting 3/8th's bolts with your Klein's??:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

........


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Can you post a video of that Cutting 3/8th's bolts with your Klein's??:blink::blink::blink:


I just googled 3/8ths... its 9.53mm to put it into perspective for me, I hang 10mm threaded rod to hang strut for our trays and the thought never crossed my mind to cut it with pliers. I'm calling shennanigains unless I see a video :blink:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

chewy said:


> I just googled 3/8ths... its 9.53mm to put it into perspective for me, I hang 10mm threaded rod to hang strut for our trays and the thought never crossed my mind to cut it with pliers. I'm calling shennanigains unless I see a video :blink:


I am not saying I cut 3/8" rod on a regular basis using my kleins, that's what a band saw is for, but in a pinch I can in fact cut thru 3/8" rod or bolts with my kleins.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Klein tools are striaght garbage compared to Knipex or NWS. Even in Klein's hay day they could not compare to Knipex. Even Wiha and Felo make better pliers than Klein.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Flectric said:


> Klein tools are striaght garbage compared to Knipex or NWS. Even in Klein's hay day they could not compare to Knipex. Even Wiha and Felo make better pliers than Klein.


 I have yet to use pliers that are better than Kleins, and I am not a huge Klein fan


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. But there is a reason why Knipex and NWS tell you straight up ( for use on piano wire ) and Klein words it at ( for use on most hardened wire ). Klein might not even be in the top 6, Knipex, NWS, Wiha, Felo, Bahco, Stahlwille all are better. Klein is good for homeowners who buy tools from homedepot, Klein tools do not last long on real commercial or industrial applications.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those things look like toys....


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

.... i still like ideal:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have owned both Klein and Knipex linesmens. I don't think one is better than the other. I bought Knipex to replace a my Kleins mainly because the orange handles are easier to see in a dark attic if they fall in insulation. The one tool Klein still makes well is their linesmens.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There is nothing on this earth, including NWS, that can withstand my grip


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

That picture shows a tool that stiil has use along the cutting edges. And a chip on the tip that was unfortunate


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Flectric said:


> That picture shows a tool that stiil has use along the cutting edges. And a chip on the tip that was unfortunate


 
True, they're still usable, but I was still disappointed.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There is nothing on this earth, including NWS, that can withstand my grip


Same thing happened to mine, although both tips blew out. 2nd or 3rd day on the job, cutting a 3" wood screw in a hard to reach spot using the tips and twisting. Chad's toolbox replaced them, although I had to pay shipping. 
2nd pair is going strong, and they go thru MC like butter, way easier than my Klein dikes.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

360max said:


> I have yet to use pliers that are better than Kleins, and I am not a huge Klein fan


I agree, most Klein stuff is ready for the garbage can after a few months, but they still make decent linesmans and dikes.


----------



## redrobby (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm a bit underwhelmed with Nws right now. My fantastico end cutter has a knick in it after cutting one nail. It now just sits in a heap with other tool disappointments. Still happy with fantastico side cutters but I know to be nice to them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> I am not saying I cut 3/8" rod on a regular basis using my kleins, that's what a band saw is for, but in a pinch I can in fact cut thru 3/8" rod or bolts with my kleins.


 
I'm a toolguy from birth and love Kleins but you ain't cutting 3/8" bolts with any Klein pliers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm a toolguy from birth and love Kleins but you ain't cutting 3/8" bolts with any Klein pliers.


I didn't think so ether. But I just tried with my newer 2000 series and got about 1/4 the way thru. Thought the jaws would snap so I gave up. I was bouncing on the handles on the ground. 
Maybe he can.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I didn't think so ether. But I just tried with my newer 2000 series and got about 1/4 the way thru. Thought the jaws would snap so I gave up. I was bouncing on the handles on the ground.
> Maybe he can.


 
I'd have to see that one.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Do those NWS ***** have nice shard tips? I don't use knipex for that reason too blunt for me. Wiha makes amazing pliers mainly their *****, I use them for fine work like controls etc. Made in Switzerland.
Klein still makes the best linesmans, if you know how to pick them when you buy them. Every pair I have had have held up well.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Do those NWS ***** have nice shard tips? I don't use knipex for that reason too blunt for me. Wiha makes amazing pliers mainly their *****, I use them for fine work like controls etc. Made in Switzerland.
> Klein still makes the best linesmans, if you know how to pick them when you buy them. Every pair I have had have held up well.


How do you pick them out?


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm looking to pick up the NWS 200mm fantastico *****, what's the word on them? Is there anything in particular to look out for? Looking at the heavy duty high leverage ones, just wondering if there's more than one guy who's used them on this site


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd have to see that one.


I would also. 1/4-20 sure, but 3/8-16,, kind of hard to believe. I can't call BS,, but I would almost lay a buck on a snapped head or bent handle. If I have an old pair, maybe I'll dig em out and use a vise. I don't have a big enough azz to do it by bouncing across a parking lot.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> If I have an old pair, maybe I'll dig em out and use a vise.


 

You're reading my mind


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're reading my mind


 
I'd be careful of shrapnel.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

pc9460 said:


> How do you pick them out?


When you buy them off the rack, check that the handles aren't too close together for your hands, that they are machined properly (no messy grinding or mis matched pliers halves) and that the handles aren't twisted. The guy at the supplier might think I'm nuts but if I'm spending 60 bucks on a pair of pliers I want a pair I'm happy with.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're reading my mind


I actually tried to stick a pair of blown up kleins we had kicking around the shop in a vise, squeezed the handles till they were touching each other. The vice's teeth cracked and the pliers came out fine, except for the blown up cutters from the previous owners.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Mptoth380 said:


> I'm looking to pick up the NWS 200mm fantastico *****, what's the word on them? Is there anything in particular to look out for? Looking at the heavy duty high leverage ones, just wondering if there's more than one guy who's used them on this site


The fantasico ones are every bit as strong as their regulars, however the head opening is smaller than klein d-2000's and the handles do not open evenly ( something I guess one would have to see to understand ) I do think they have more cutting power but the head is rounded and wont fit in some tight spaces the Kleins will, or cut as large of diameter as the Kleins. Quality no doubt is spectacular on any NWS tool ( almost as good as Knipex ) and will last the test of time.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Attempting to cut a bolt


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The pliers kept twisting in the vice and flying across the room at a high rate of speed so couldn't finish the test but it was looking positive.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice demo pictures.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Flectric said:


> Nice demo pictures.


The ***** are actually fine, no more damage to the cutting edge than was already there. Only a couple of dents in the dipped handles.


----------

